# Crate Size



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

We bought our soon to be female pup a plastic crate last weekend and I just want to make sure it will be big enough for her when she is full grown.

It's 30" high,30"wide and 41 " long.

Will this be ok ?


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

I would think that would be ok for a female. I have a 5 month old male and his crate is 33" high, 30" wide and 48" long. Were her parents big?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My female uses a 36" and my males use 36" in the van and 42" in the house.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

My female is on the large size- 25-26" at the withers, 28" long, and 69 lbs. She uses a standard 42" crate; I think a 36" one would be rather cramped.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

If the link works, this is what you get when you search this board for "crate size" post titles:

German Shepherd Dog Forums - Search Results

Plenty of help there


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

This is her Sire's info
VA BOBO V. ARLETT CA.

HEIGHT AT WITHER: 65.0 CM
DEPTH OF BRISKET: 29.0 CM
BRISKET CIRCUMFERENCE: 79.0 CM
WEIGHT: 37.0 KG

and here is a picture of her mother... can't find her size info

V1 Diva vom Werderschen - German Shepherd Dog

So should I get a biggers crate lol ??


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Your crate size should be fine. It's basically the same size (actually- a bit bigger) than a standard large (42" x 28" x 31") wire crate.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My female is 25" tall at the withers. The 36" is ok for short term and the car but not for long term. I have her in a 48" at home which is quite large. 

The good news is, use is until she's outgrown in and then sell it on craigslist!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that size will be just fine.

One thing though, for crate training, it's usually better to have a smaller crate, as they don't want to mess where they sleep. If the crate is too big, they will go down at one end and sleep at the other.

What I got was a Precision, double door crate that has a movable partition, so you don't have to keep buying crates. Midwest also makes one called Lifestages, but precision is less expensive. I also like how the door latches, you have to unlock it and then lift it.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

blackshep said:


> I think that size will be just fine.
> 
> One thing though, for crate training, it's usually better to have a smaller crate, as they don't want to mess where they sleep. If the crate is too big, they will go down at one end and sleep at the other.
> 
> What I got was a Precision, double door crate that has a movable partition, so you don't have to keep buying crates. Midwest also makes one called Lifestages, but precision is less expensive. I also like how the door latches, you have to unlock it and then lift it.



Thanks for the help everyone,the last thing I want is my dog to be cramped in the crate.
The one we got is by "dog it" and I can also make it smaller for when she is a pup


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd get a 48" wire one if you have the room. You can make a big crate smaller with the adjustable divider, but you can't make a small crate bigger.

I initially bought a 42", but had to move up to the 48" one because she was starting to get crammed. She's 24" and about 75 pounds.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

starburst said:


> Thanks for the help everyone,the last thing I want is my dog to be cramped in the crate.
> The one we got is by "dog it" and I can also make it smaller for when she is a pup


Wait... did you find a plastic crate (kennel) that you can make smaller?? I've been looking EVERYWHERE for one and haven't been able to find one! Please let me know if it's wire or plastic... thank you!!!


----------



## sheep (Dec 2, 2011)

My dog is not pure GSD, we only suspect that he's a GSD mix, but he's currently 28kg. We didn't use the crate for potty training, but used it for a month or two since he was destroying the kitchen of our last apartment. I've got him a 48" crate, and it was big for him. But since it was for containment and not potty training, I preferred a big one so that he could have more room.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Jag said:


> Wait... did you find a plastic crate (kennel) that you can make smaller?? I've been looking EVERYWHERE for one and haven't been able to find one! Please let me know if it's wire or plastic... thank you!!!


Yes indeed Jag,
We bought ours from petsmart..... I can't find a link on line for some reason though.
It's made by "Dog It" and yes, it's a plastic kennel that can be made smaller for the puppy stage.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're getting a puppy. who's that in your avatar?
my pup was in a crate that could fit a full grown
Great Dane. sounds like you're getting a super pup.
good luck.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I have a 36" dogit crate for the car, the only thing I don't like about it is the door latches 
 They are kinda fiddely and you have to make sure they lock in properly top and bottom!

I ended up with a whole bunch of crates, a small "puppy" PP50 crate (80cm x 54cm x 61cm high) bought second hand which was the best $50 I ever spent, it got used zoo much, it fit nicely in the back of the car and even in my Utility behind the seat. 

Then I go the 36" dogit and a Vari kennel style in 42" (only discovered later that I can only fit one in the car not both as I'd hoped ) and for inside I have a 48" wire crate which is great now that he's 7 month old but was WAY to big for a little puppy. It wasn't at all "cozy" even with the divider in, he much preferred his small plastic crate.
LOL and I have a 36" wire crate that he was using indoors when he was a bit smaller but no way would he fit that comfortably now 
The way I look at it - You can NEVER have enough crates LOL


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> you're getting a puppy. who's that in your avatar?
> my pup was in a crate that could fit a full grown
> Great Dane. sounds like you're getting a super pup.
> good luck.



Yes, we are getting our pup in 39 days 
The dog in my avatar is her father.. handsome isn't he ?

canadian-sieger-bobo


----------

